# The brags . . .



## jfoster3 (May 29, 2012)

Okay, so I've posted a few times about my new betta-boy, Susebron, but I can never miss an opportunity to brag about my other babies.
My oldest is a six year old chihuahua named Lucy. She is black and white and beautiful.
She's not your ordinary chi in that she is actually well trained. She sits when I tell her to sit and stays when I tell her to stay. She can actually even whisper on command. She's litterbox trained and thinks she is a cat. She tops the scales at five pounds is is a perfect little princess.
Then I have a cat. Not just any cat, but an extraordinary cat. His name is Nico. He is nine months old and weighs nearly 13 pounds!! He's going to end up being around 20 lbs full grown. His breed is called a RagaMuffin. They are bred to be extra extra docile and gentle. In fact, when you pick up a RagaMuffin they go limp in your arms like a little doll. Nico actually sits on command too. He is extra fluffy and extra spoiled. (Hold his thirteen pound body up to the ceiling so he can catch bugs spoiled).
Here is a picture. It's from a few months ago because now the cat is twice the size of the dog, but it's one of my faves.
oh ps. The cat and dog get along very well. They sort of cuddle (when no one is looking) and play all the time. If I have to take one to the vet or somewhere, the other is waiting by the door. And when we do come home, they greet each other first. I'm just an after thought . . .


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

What a cute pair!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

ohmygoodnessiloveragamuffinsandnowiwantnicoso, I can has plz? k thx. 
Seriously, your cat is adorable!! I like that your chihuahua is allowed to be a dog (you know, is trained and not an accessory!) 
Great pets there!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Sweet pair!!!

I have a Ragdoll (similar to a Ragamuffin I think).


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Laki said:


> ohmygoodnessiloveragamuffinsandnowiwantnicoso, I can has plz? k thx.
> Seriously, your cat is adorable!! I like that your chihuahua is allowed to be a dog (you know, is trained and not an accessory!)
> Great pets there!


OMG I know, I hate it when dogs are a fashion statement!:BIGangry:

Dogs got to be dogs! I love cats too but dang if I ain't the most allergic person on the planet to them.:|

My brother (a self professed cat hater) used to have a cat, Kiwi who freggin loved me. Sadly he had to get rid of her when she started getting into my nieces crib (then a baby). I couldn't take either as not only does my dad hate cats but we had a dog (Sadie, now passed).:-(


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I love your kitty so cute  and puppy is cute too


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know what it is with cats and cradles!! Cat's usually won't harm an infant but my sisters and I were all cuddled in our cribs by the cat, and my niece was for a while before they got rid of the cat for no other reason than they were sick of it :-/ 
Anyway, allergies or no, she's flipping adorable!! (my bf and I are allergic to the hay my bunny eats!^.^)


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow your chi girl looks great. I'm so sick of seeing fat chi's. It's like people think just cuz they are little, they don't need to be exersized or trained. Thank you for being a better owner than most of those I see today. I'm an avid dog lover and try to educate people when I can. You've got a gorgeous pair.


----------

